# where is everyone?



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

ivew checked this forum like once a day and there are hardley ever any new posts..... weird


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Strange it is.... I think most of the members, still do most of their posting over at altimas.net. Sad but probably true.

That and the fact that most of the cars problems/performance enhancements have been discussed dozens of times...


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

OhThreeSpecV said:


> *Strange it is.... I think most of the members, still do most of their posting over at altimas.net. Sad but probably true.
> 
> That and the fact that most of the cars problems/performance enhancements have been discussed dozens of times... *


I think you`ve hit the nail on the head, Ruben. My biggest problem was the rear clunking and it has been resolved. ( Look at clunking rear shocks aftermarket http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7940 ). What a difference now............


----------



## mulnhd (Jan 23, 2003)

There are some of us new guys that are still interested in what you have to say, but you are right -- alot of the bugs have been worked out of the car. The common problems posts on altimas.net are slowing down. Generally unique failures.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

mulnhd said:


> *There are some of us new guys that are still interested in what you have to say, but you are right -- alot of the bugs have been worked out of the car. The common problems posts on altimas.net are slowing down. Generally unique failures. *


If you have clunking; check out the thread I started. The numbers are there for the free replacement shocks..........


----------



## mulnhd (Jan 23, 2003)

I got my front end clunking fixed. There was no rear clunking on my car or gas tank noise.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

mulnhd said:


> *I got my front end clunking fixed. There was no rear clunking on my car or gas tank noise. *


A lot of people reported rear Clunking. Many of us had it from the day we got the Ride. Anyone that had the shocks replaced reported a great difference in their ride.


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

well i have a 2003 2.5s and for some reason when i first test drove the car the ride was incredable and now its bumpy as fook so i dont know what the hell is wrong with it, im gonna take it in and see if somethin is up


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

AltimaFr3ak03 said:


> *well i have a 2003 2.5s and for some reason when i first test drove the car the ride was incredable and now its bumpy as fook so i dont know what the hell is wrong with it, im gonna take it in and see if somethin is up *


Hey Pal look in here and you are not alone.http://www.nissanforums.com/showthr...=&threadid=7940


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

AltimaFr3ak03 said:


> *ivew checked this forum like once a day and there are hardley ever any new posts..... weird *


I don’t think its that weird. The other board has a lot of BS replies to questions, especially ones that have been discussed before. I see a question with a bunch of replies and a new guy gets flamed “to go search”… maybe directing the person to the right post would be more helpful. Not to say their isn’t useful information there, but rather you have to dig thought a lot of sh!t to get to the gem.
The folks that hang out here seem to truly want to help, even if the question has been asked a few time. Just because it lacks the quantity, doesn’t necessarily mean the quality is not there.

Just MHO.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

I still am over there a lot...Have to..those guys are suckin up my pedals like they add 50 hp.

I wish there was more action here..but, there is not. Problem here is all of us were at the other place for so long..all of our questions have been answered......... at least 15 times We do not post for the sake of posting...we have to have a reason...and those reasons are running out.

I don't mind wadeing through all of the BS "Sometimes" it keeps me entertained when my kid is sleeping.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I just find a greater diversity of interests on this board.
Just because I'm not posting in this forum doesn't mean I'm not 
posting in General, Off-Topic, Team NvUs, Nissan vs. All, etc...


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind wadeing through all of the BS "Sometimes" it keeps me entertained when my kid is sleeping.  *


You create most of the BS j/k Pal


----------



## Major (Jan 28, 2003)

I still am over there a lot...Have to..those guys are suckin up my pedals like they add 50 hp.

Wild Willy
What are you saying? As I bought one of your dead pedals. I would have never bought it except for the fact you were selling it!

Major


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Major said:


> Wild Willy
> What are you saying? As I bought one of your dead pedals. I would have never bought it except for the fact you were selling it!
> 
> Why thank you Major...I'm saying I'm a Pedal Whore...And there are very few posts here a day...It gets lonely here so I go where the people be!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

WAIT A SECOND, IS THAT SOUND OG THE GAS TANK NOISE SOUNDING LIKE THE GAS SLOSHING AROUND THE NOISE YALL ARE TALKIN ABOUT??????


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

AltimaFr3ak03 said:


> *WAIT A SECOND, IS THAT SOUND OG THE GAS TANK NOISE SOUNDING LIKE THE GAS SLOSHING AROUND THE NOISE YALL ARE TALKIN ABOUT?????? *


I have listened for gas tank swishing and I never hear anything. Only noise I got was the clunking from the origional rear Shocks.


----------



## currykid3 (Jan 10, 2003)

> I still am over there a lot...Have to..those guys are suckin up my pedals like they add 50 hp.


Maby not quite 50 but my alty does corner to the left much better . Liked it so much I'm gettin one for my truck. The problem its hard to find dead pedals and even if you do they don't look half as good. Besides I think you paid the designers of the Alty to leave such a large patch of carpet, just so you could freeze your [email protected]@ off out in your alumahut making pedals till all hours of the morn  

.net is pretty intertaining sometimes.


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

Im here every so often to just see whats goin on, mainly stay at Altimas.net because I dont mind helpin noobs out, its not like I will get bad Karma for that


----------

